# PFF Lung Buster Contest



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Me and my hunting partner CHUMM BUCKET were talking about this the other night and thought it would be fun if we had a PFF big buck contest. We were thinking of limiting the area to 100 mile radius of Escambia County (sorry Boggy Dog those Iowa studs will not count). Talked about putting in $20 a person and the winner would get a gift card to Outcast. What do you all think? Anybody else got any suggestions?


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Good thing you specified "hunting" partner!! Is this going to be for the entire season, or just bow??


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

No we were thinking entire season to give the gun only hunters a chance also.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Im in if its all year.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Let's see how many people are up for it then hammer out the details but it will be the entire season. If anyone has any suggestions let me know.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

good idea...but i would break it down to a gun and bow division...you could enter one or both


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

However you all want to do it doesn't matter to me I will enter both if we want to do it that way. There doesn't seem to be to many people interested maybe some more folks will come around.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

I'd throw $20 at it. I think with one prize would be best. Doesn't seem like enought people to do gun and bow. Maybe an end of season venison cookout...


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

Ya need a catagory for Kids for me to be in.


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Nascar03 (9/5/2008)*Ya need a catagory for Kids for me to be in.




I can do a separate category for kids what age do we want to limit it to? Also since we don't have a lot of people yet we may just combine archery and gun seasons.


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

I would say 15 and younger, kids that do not require a license? what do ya think? Also I say 1/2 of the money donated goes to the yungin that is battling cancer! what do ya'll think?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> Also I say 1/2 of the money donated goes to the yungin that is battling cancer! what do ya'll think?


Thats a good idea,just let me know. How many people have committed so far?


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like we have about 8 adults so far I know a couple of more will probably join in but are out of town this weekend. I don't know how many kids yet.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

i'd get in!


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

Dean & I are in , he's 10 & i'm 15, Let's do it!


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

This is who I have so far for the contest

Adult division Kid Division

seminolewind Dean

chumm bucket

boggy dog

vodoo lounge

split tine

fisheye48

38bat

nascar 03liquid medication

saltgrass

one big one


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Seminole- you holdin the money??? Paypal okay? My first year hunting here so likely it's a donation for me but sounds like fun! JOE


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

seminole, gregg is in and i know i can find more people that will throw in a measly $20.00. should we offer a prize or money. SUGGESTIONS NEEDED


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i am in let me know where to get the money to. year end cook out sounds great too. please keep me informed.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes I will take the money half I will donate to Chris (shiznic) grandson's fund for his battle with brain cancer the other half I will take to Outcast and buy a gift certificate for the winner. If you want to put it in my paypal account my email is <SPAN class=emphasis>[email protected] Or you can send the money to 

Justin Morrell 

2251 North Palafox Street

Pensacola Fl 32501

Please include your name as well as PFF screen name.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

It is ashame you limit it to 100 miles since I hunt 130 miles from Pensacola, over there in good ole Marianna...good cause though!


----------



## Anthonyma (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm in and you can get my money when I get you something for you to give away in it.

Anthony


----------



## DonkeyWrangler18 (Aug 26, 2008)

Id be in for sure if you would expand the area of the tournament to include Alabama and Mississippi


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

First let me say, I don't really think I'm a threat, but it's a good cause, so I'm in. I think the original intent of this whole thing was some comroderie (SP), and shit talking for a year, among forum members. I think it's common knowledge that there's a better class of deer in other areas. If some of ya'll, who are fortunate enough to hunt these areas, feel confident that you will kill a monster, get involved in Tommy's tourney. This is'nt/was'nt ever intended to compete at that level, just a little wager locally. 

Seminolewind, If I've overstepped my authoriti, let me know, but I think I get it!!


----------



## pcola00 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm in. Good Luck to all!


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Vodoo not over stepping at all and you hit it on the head. This is just something to talk trash about and help a family in need. I talked to Anthony at Outcast and he and Tommy are going to also give a prize to the winner. We have not decided what yet but I will let you know when I do.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

> *DonkeyWrangler18 (9/9/2008)*Id be in for sure if you would expand the area of the tournament to include Alabama and Mississippi


Some of Alabama will be included in the contest I am in the process of getting a breakdown of counties that will be included.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

These are the counties to be included in the PFF Lung Buster contest. 

Alabama counties Florida Counties

Baldwin Escambia

MobileSanta Rosa

Washington Walton

Clarke Okalossa

Monroe

Conecuh

Covington

Escambia Al


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

In terms of the prize package; why not cap the Outcast gift certificate at $100 (if entry collections allow, with 18 pledged you should have plenty) and donate everything over that to the forum member's grandson who has cancer rather than doing a 50/50 split of the collections. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds good to me. Looks we got 19 so far.


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

good idea.


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

Count me in. Who/Where/How are you going to score the winning deer? I'm guessing B&C.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes we are going to do it by score, gross score no deductions. I will let you know who and where to take them to get scored. If anyone on the forum can score let me know.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is a updated list let me know if I miss anyone

Adults Kids

seminolewindDean

chumm bucket 

boggy dog

Greg Mcrae

Vodoo Lounge

Split Tine

Fisheye48

38bat

Nascar03

Liquid Medication 

Mark Reed

Saltgrass

One Big One

[email protected]

Anthonyma

pcola00

Clay Peacher

Fla Scout


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

I scored last night.:doh:letsdrink


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Clay Peacher (9/10/2008)*Count me in. Who/Where/How are you going to score the winning deer? I'm guessing B&C.


Well, if Clay is in - at least I know my money went to good cause!

Do you guys not remember all the bucks he and the rest of the Peacher's put on the forum last year? :bowdown

Just messin' with you Clay - looking forward to seeing all the pics of your bucks again this year.


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like a good deal, I'm in.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblFullMessage>Here is a updated list let me know if I miss anyone 

Adults Kids Donations not participating

seminolewindDean David Ridenour

chumm bucket 

boggy dog

Vodoo Lounge

Split Tine

Fisheye48

38bat

Nascar03

Liquid Medication 

Mark Reed

Saltgrass

One Big One

[email protected]

Anthonyma

pcola00

Clay Peacher

Fla Scout 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

stumpknocker

Rammer Jammer

C Mac

Nathaniel

Flatsfever

Tooletime

If you want to put it in my paypal account my email is <SPAN class=emphasis>[email protected] Or you can send the money to 

Justin Morrell 

2251 North Palafox Street

Pensacola Fl 32501

Please include your name as well as PFF screen name.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been getting alot of emails and PM's reguarding payouts and scoring. Here ishow its going to go. I downloaded a program from B&Con my computer to enter the measurments in and it will give me a score that is what we are going to use for scoring. Myself and a couple of others will be doing the measurements just give me a call and I will meet with you and measure the deer. If for some reason I cannot, I have a couple of other guys who are in the contest who will meet with you and take the measurements. For the payout we are going to determine that amount when everyone has paid up and I can see how many people we actually have in the contest(with a minimum of $100).The cutoff date for entry will be October 10. The contest will include all seasons bow, muzzleloader and gun season. At the end of the season we will have some type of cookout and award the winner.


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblFullMessage><DIV class=Quote>*Clay Peacher (9/10/2008)* <HR class=hr noShade SIZE=1>Count me in. Who/Where/How are you going to score the winning deer? I'm guessing B&C.</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Clay,

are ya'll in Chumuckla hunting club too? 

Ryan Reed


----------



## Tooletime (Oct 3, 2007)

Count me In


----------



## flatsfever (Jun 5, 2008)

Just moved here but I'm in I just spoke to the member with the cancer patient about my trailer for sale and they seem like great people. I will do it and auction the gift certificate off and donate the winnings to them if I'm lucky enough to win.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblFullMessage><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblFullMessage>Here is a updated list let me know if I miss anyone 

Adults Kids Donations not participating

seminolewind (Paid)Dean David Ridenour

chumm bucket (Paid)

boggy dog (Paid)

Vodoo Lounge

Split Tine

Fisheye48

38bat

Nascar03

Liquid Medication 

Mark Reed

Saltgrass

One Big One

[email protected]

Anthonyma

pcola00 (Paid)

Clay Peacher

Fla Scout (Paid)
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

stumpknocker

Rammer Jammer 

C Mac 

Nathaniel 

Flatsfever 

Tooletime 

If you want to put it in my paypal account my email is <SPAN class=emphasis>[email protected] Or you can send the money to 

Justin Morrell 

2251 North Palafox Street

Pensacola Fl 32501

Please include your name as well as PFF screen name. 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Game on15 (Jul 2, 2008)

Is there a meeting? or how are yall doin this?


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Game on15 (9/15/2008)*Is there a meeting? or how are yall doin this?


No meeting just send the money to either my adress listed or my paypal account. After all the money is received I will put a list up of all the contestants. Myself and two thers will be measuring the deer I will give everyone in the contest my cell number so I can be reached to measure. At the end of the season we will have some type of cookout and the winner will be announced.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

seminole...I sent you the money yesterday via mail. Let me know if you don't get it.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Will do thanks.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I just talked to Anthony at Outcast and he informed me that Tommy has donated a bow as a prize for the contest. It is a PSE Rogue and will make someone a great bow. I just want to thank Tommy, Anthony and all the guys at Outcast for helping us out and helping this youngster out.


----------



## Beerabetic (Nov 16, 2007)

I am in let me know were to pay the dues. Aaron


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm in! Just my opinion, but I think you should have one person doing the scoring for consistancy. Keep a running thread on the biggest deer so if someone kill's a smaller deer then there is no reason to measure the smaller deer. People measure differently and an 1/8" here and there can add up to the difference of winning or not. Again just my opinion, and good luck to all for a great cause!


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

is this your way of volunteering to be the scorer of all deer for a 100 mile radius. THANKYOU you are the man.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

> *imkilroy (9/17/2008)*I'm in! Just my opinion, but I think you should have one person doing the scoring for consistancy. Keep a running thread on the biggest deer so if someone kill's a smaller deer then there is no reason to measure the smaller deer. People measure differently and an 1/8" here and there can add up to the difference of winning or not. Again just my opinion, and good luck to all for a great cause!


Every person that enters the contest and wants a deer scored can have there deer scored that may mean alot of measuring but they paid to enter the contest so they can have their deer measured. I have a form that we will fill out when taking the measurements and also we will be taking pictures of all the deer and posting them on the forum. I will be spending alot of time in the woods and may not be able to get there to measure a deer thats why I have another person to help me measure.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

AAron I will get up with you this weekend and get the money. Thanks


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl14_lblFullMessage><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl9_lblFullMessage><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblFullMessage>Here is a updated list let me know if I miss anyone 

Adults Kids Donations not participating

seminolewind (Paid)Dean David Ridenour

chumm bucket (Paid) <U>mpmorr</U>

boggy dog (Paid)

Vodoo Lounge

Split Tine (Paid)

Fisheye48

38bat

Nascar03

Liquid Medication 

Mark Reed

Saltgrass

One Big One

[email protected]

Anthonyma

pcola00 (Paid)

Clay Peacher

Fla Scout (Paid)
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

stumpknocker

Rammer Jammer 

C Mac (Paid)

Nathaniel (Paid)

Flatsfever 

Tooletime 

Beerabetic (Paid)

imkilroy

10PT

If you want to put it in my paypal account my email is <SPAN class=emphasis>[email protected] Or you can send the money to 

Justin Morrell 

2251 North Palafox Street

Pensacola Fl 32501

Please include your name as well as PFF screen name. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Beerabetic (Nov 16, 2007)

Justin I had to go to back to work today. Murphy has the money and he will pay you. Thanks Aaron


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah I got it Aaron thanks.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Why not get some one like Ron Vanderpol or Chad cooper to do the scoring. I'm sure if we talked to one of them they would do it. I know Ron is an official scorer for SCI and I think Chad is to. It would be better to have some one like that doing it.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

It would just be easier to keep up with it if myself or one of the other guys I have to help me did it.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm in. Doesn't matter to me gun or bow or both.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblFullMessage>Here is a updated list let me know if I miss anyone 

Adults Kids Donations not participating

seminolewind (Paid) Dean David Ridenour

chumm bucket (Paid) <U>mpmorr</U>

boggy dog (Paid)

Vodoo Lounge

Split Tine (Paid)

Fisheye48

38bat

Nascar03

Liquid Medication (Paid)

Mark Reed (Paid)

Saltgrass

One Big One

[email protected]

Anthonyma

pcola00 (Paid)

Clay Peacher (Paid)

Fla Scout (Paid)
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

stumpknocker

Rammer Jammer 

C Mac (Paid) 

Nathaniel (Paid) 

Flatsfever 

Tooletime 

Beerabetic (Paid) 

imkilroy (Paid)

10PT 

seanclearly

If you want to put it in my paypal account my email is <SPAN class=emphasis>[email protected] Or you can send the money to 

Justin Morrell 

2251 North Palafox Street

Pensacola Fl 32501

Please include your name as well as PFF screen name.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

I may have missed it, but is there a cutoff for signing up?


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Cutoff is Oct 10


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

C'mon guys this is for a good cause and has some pretty good prizes.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

i should know in a couple of days about the rest of the prizes. and split tine is right. IT`S 20 DOLLARS PEOPLE!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

hey Justin, i sent you a paypal payment and i accidently pushed enter and it sent it without me getting a chance to write my info on there. it should have been a payment from ryan13003 

Ryan Scully

ScullsMcNasty

if you have any questions just pm me, thanks


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I got you down Scully Thanks


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is a updated list let me know if I miss anyone 

<U>*Adults*</U>

seminolewind (Paid) 

chumm bucket (Paid) 

boggy dog (Paid)

Vodoo Lounge (Paid)

Split tine (Paid)

Liquid Medication (Paid)

Mark Reed (Paid)

One Big One (Paid)

[email protected] (Paid)

Anthonyma (Paid)

pcola00 (Paid)

Clay Peacher (Paid)

Fla Scout (Paid)

C Mac (Paid) 

Nathaniel (Paid) 

Beerabetic (Paid) 

imkilroy (Paid)

10PT (Paid)

seanclearly (Paid)

Scullsmcnasty (Paid)

Helo Hunter (Paid)

Uncle Jesse (Paid)

bama3206 (Paid)

<U>*Kids*</U>

Dean (Paid)

<U>*Donations *</U>

MpMorr

David Ridenour

If you want to put it in my paypal account my email is [email protected]. Or you can send the money to 

Justin Morrell 

2251 North Palafox Street

Pensacola Fl 32501

Please include your name as well as PFF screen name.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Please add me in. Check in in the mail.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

did yall raise the cutoff or is entry over


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry but the entry was over in October. Thanks


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

so whats going on with this?


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

We have had a quite a few nice deer taken imkilroy is in the lead with a 125 5/8 inch deer he took in January.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Well it should be all over, where are we on this?


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry been working nights but imkilroy won the contest with a 125 5/8 inch deer he took inSanta Rosacounty. I have the pictures on my work computer and will try to load them later today. I just wanted to thank all the contestants all the money went to Chandlers fund to help him battle cancer. I also want to thank Tommy and Anthony for helping out with the contest. Next year hopefully we can get more people involved.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Seminolewind - Thanks for doing the contest. Enjoyed it!!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *helo_hunter (3/10/2009)*Seminolewind - Thanks for doing the contest. Enjoyed it!!


Ditto, great work for a great cause.:angel


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job guys! Congrats to imkilroy.:clap


----------



## pcola00 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey! Wait a minute. I think my Deer may be bigger than that! 





:0 oops, i just remembered, I didn't get a buck this year... :banghead





Congrats imkilroy!!


----------

